# Saudi Business Visa process



## pmcdubai (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi all,

Currently working in Dubai but still waiting on my UAE residency visa. I potentially need to travel to Saudi on business before this comes through - I need to know if I can apply for a Saudi visa at the embassy in Dubai if I am not resident here or would I have to do it through the UK?

Also, if anyone can share their experience of the documents and process required to secure the visa that would also be useful

Cheers


----------



## Robbo5265 (Oct 23, 2012)

pmcdubai said:


> Hi all, Currently working in Dubai but still waiting on my UAE residency visa. I potentially need to travel to Saudi on business before this comes through - I need to know if I can apply for a Saudi visa at the embassy in Dubai if I am not resident here or would I have to do it through the UK? Also, if anyone can share their experience of the documents and process required to secure the visa that would also be useful Cheers


from my experience you will have to get a visa from the country where your passport is issued and travel from there. You cannot travel from a GCC country unless you have a resident visa.


----------



## Peterf (Jan 9, 2012)

pmcdubai said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Currently working in Dubai but still waiting on my UAE residency visa. I potentially need to travel to Saudi on business before this comes through - I need to know if I can apply for a Saudi visa at the embassy in Dubai if I am not resident here or would I have to do it through the UK?
> 
> ...


It's a bit of a mission.
I go there regularly and have to go through this every 3 months.

You need a letter from the Saudi company inviting you (The saudi companies are used to giving these)

You also need an NOC letter from your employer.


Then, you can either waste umpteen hours/days finding the right department in Deira/BurDubai, or use an outsourcing company. 
I use OnTime, they have a branch in JBR (sorry, not sure where you are), you take the required documents (check their website for what is required), pay an extra 200AED & 3 days later, pick up your passport and visa from the branch. 
Trust me, it's much less painful than trying to arrange it yourself.

Having said this, your current company PRO should be able to sort it for you.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

Peter has given you correct info above and yes, you need to wait for your residency visa. also, if you are in the midst of waiting for the uae visa and they have your passport then you definitely won't be able to apply for the saudi visa as you do have to surrender your passport for them to place the stamp. in my husband's experience it takes about 10 days from when he has submitted everything.

it is also easier to get the visa as a uae resident than from most other countries.

note also that once you have your Saudi visa you can only be in Saudi for up to 14 consecutive days at a time then you need to exit the country and re-enter. your saudi visa will likely be valid for unlimited visits within a 90 day time period. they also have 180 day visas but since ramadan had stopped handing those out. not sure if they have gone back to granting them again.


----------



## pmcdubai (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks so much everyone, really useful info. I do have my passport currently but as you say without my UAE residency I'd need to travel back to the UK, apply and wait for a visa there and then travel on to Saudi. Not really time or cost efficient


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

pmcdubai said:


> Hi all, Currently working in Dubai but still waiting on my UAE residency visa. I potentially need to travel to Saudi on business before this comes through - I need to know if I can apply for a Saudi visa at the embassy in Dubai if I am not resident here or would I have to do it through the UK? Also, if anyone can share their experience of the documents and process required to secure the visa that would also be useful Cheers


You can apply from UK (courier passport back and apply via agent) 7-10 days or from here if you have a residents visa 3-4 days


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

We find thT we can get 180 days from London with no limit or 90 day here with 14 day max stay, rules keep changing though!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

The quickest way is to fly to the UK overnight, drop your passport off at a London bureau before 1100am, spend the next day wandering in London and pick it up the following day.

To do this you need all the aforementioned paperwork done beforehand, and it's not cheap.

It's less hassle that doing it in the UAE at the Saudi embassy with interviews etc.


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

I hope that the OP will allow me to butt into his thread. 

I have received some documents in Arabic from the company in Saudi, and I have a valid residence and work permit here in the UAE. When I contacted OnTime (to whom I had applied in December 2012) they told me they don't do Saudi visas any more and I'd have to apply to the Consulate direct. I've gone on to the Consulate's website, and there seems to be an online application called Enjaj. We are a tiny outfit so we don't have a PRO - would anyone be able to advise me whether to proceed with this Enjaj application, or where I can find out what the correct process is and what documentation I need to present?

Regrettably I now have only 2 - 3 days to get the visa in between trips - absolutely typical!

Many thanks in anticipation.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

my wife travels to Saudi regularly. she today received her visa back from an outsourcing company in Mall of the Emirates.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

ReggieDXB007 said:


> I hope that the OP will allow me to butt into his thread.
> 
> I have received some documents in Arabic from the company in Saudi, and I have a valid residence and work permit here in the UAE. When I contacted OnTime (to whom I had applied in December 2012) they told me they don't do Saudi visas any more and I'd have to apply to the Consulate direct. I've gone on to the Consulate's website, and there seems to be an online application called Enjaj. We are a tiny outfit so we don't have a PRO - would anyone be able to advise me whether to proceed with this Enjaj application, or where I can find out what the correct process is and what documentation I need to present?
> 
> ...


i don't think you have enough time. my husband would have to get am NOC from his company here in dubai then apply somewhere over in/near Wafi mall. it always took 10 business days and he had visa after visa done for a year.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

The reason that outsourcing companies have stopped is that the current process involves two interviews for which you must appear in person, and unless you have a clone working there, you are stuck with doing the difficult bit yourself.


----------



## chestnut (Apr 1, 2013)

Two interviews? I'm curious as to what they talk about/ask.

I'll find out tomorrow as I'm going to get my first Saudi visa from the UAE (the previous one was from the UK and was done through an agency).


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm curious as well as I use a different route altogether but my colleagues have to go via the interview route. Perhaps its that they get 3 month visas and you are getting a short term one (assuming that is correct) ?

Either way I'll stick with the Uk route as it gets me back at the Company expense and I can do meetings while waiting. Just not many meetings and a weekend at my Uk home.


----------



## chestnut (Apr 1, 2013)

Twowheelsgood: I'm not sure to whom you are asking your question. My previous visa was a multiple-entry which I got while working for my employer in the UK. 
I moved here (Dubai) a few months back and my KSA visa expired in early December, so I need a new one.
I am told they are now more difficult and don't give multiple-entry visas unless you have a "manager" title on the UAE residence visa. My title is sales rep, so we'll have to see...


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

chestnut said:


> Twowheelsgood: I'm not sure to whom you are asking your question. My previous visa was a multiple-entry which I got while working for my employer in the UK. I moved here (Dubai) a few months back and my KSA visa expired in early December, so I need a new one. I am told they are now more difficult and don't give multiple-entry visas unless you have a "manager" title on the UAE residence visa. My title is sales rep, so we'll have to see...


As always procedures change but it normally takes 2-3 days from Dubai


----------



## chestnut (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks for that Blazeaway. I'll make sure I take some reading along. (I'm presuming the two interviews don't take all of the 3 hours  )


----------



## chestnut (Apr 1, 2013)

I went with my invitation letter and the requisite papers at the appointment time.

No "interviews" as such. Just provided the documents and the lady dealing with me did a lot of typing and copy and pasting and that was it.

Much to my surprise I was in and out in 23 minutes


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hello Chestnut,

Sorry to trouble you further but could you tell me what documents you had and how did you get the appointment? I assume that all this happened at the Saudi Embassy near the Creek?
Many thanks


----------



## chestnut (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi ReggieDXB007,

No trouble at all.

The Saudis have out-sourced their document checking and such to an organisation called VFS Taheel International and they're the ones I saw in WAFI mall (2nd floor - take the lifts behind the "Square" coffee lounge/area - Square is the name of the coffee shop).

My company's PRO organised the documents and the appointment. I had (from memory) the following:
- Invitation letter (provided by my company's Riyadh office)
- Appointment letter from VFS Taheel
- Photocopy of my passport (photo page and UAE residence visa page)
- The passport itself (which they kept)
- Photocopy of my Emirates ID card (didn't actually show the card)
- A copy of the company registration document (I think that's what it was)
- Two passport-sized photos (they returned one)

D.


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

Chestnut I can't thank you enough for your time and very useful information.


----------



## Kayote (Nov 12, 2013)

Got my visa done this week; interview on Sunday, visa delivered by courier today morning. 

Was in and out of the Wafi Mall VFS center in less than 10 minutes; time mostly taken for the lady to do the typing and online form filling. I just had to sit and watch and sign in a form at the end. 

Adding additional information to the documents requirement:



chestnut said:


> - Invitation letter (provided by my company's Riyadh office)
> - Appointment letter from VFS Taheel
> - Photocopy of my passport (photo page and UAE residence visa page)
> - The passport itself (which they kept)
> ...


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

Just to say that I too got my multiple entry visa very quickly and painlessly. The Saudi Embassy took just one day which is remarkable, so I collected it two days after submitting it.

Some points to note:
- I think it makes a different on the job designation; when I was a salesman, it was considerably more difficult. 
- The reason on the sponsor's letter of invitation was visiting the Kingdom to discuss co-operation with a view to invest there
- The finger printing system wasn't working on the day, so when I arrived in Dammam I had to go through the "first time" queue and have that done which delayed things a bit. The first time I had this done in Riyadh, it took four hours!!! Next time this shouldn't be necessary


----------



## Robbo5265 (Oct 23, 2012)

ReggieDXB007 said:


> Just to say that I too got my multiple entry visa very quickly and painlessly. The Saudi Embassy took just one day which is remarkable, so I collected it two days after submitting it. Some points to note: - I think it makes a different on the job designation; when I was a salesman, it was considerably more difficult. - The reason on the sponsor's letter of invitation was visiting the Kingdom to discuss co-operation with a view to invest there - The finger printing system wasn't working on the day, so when I arrived in Dammam I had to go through the "first time" queue and have that done which delayed things a bit. The first time I had this done in Riyadh, it took four hours!!! Next time this shouldn't be necessary


the only problem is that if you are a regular visitor you have to go through this process every three months and the visas quickly fill the empty passport pages!!


----------



## Kayote (Nov 12, 2013)

Robbo5265 said:


> the only problem is that if you are a regular visitor you have to go through this process every three months and the visas quickly fill the empty passport pages!!


This is where the 180 days visa helps. My last two visa's were for 180 days, with 30 days per visit.

As for the passport, for Saudi visa it is mandatory to have two blank pages, one for the visa itself and another for the stamp. I have cut it close this time. 

Wish they allow visa on arrival like Qatar/Oman! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Robbo5265 (Oct 23, 2012)

Kayote said:


> This is where the 180 days visa helps. My last two visa's were for 180 days, with 30 days per visit. As for the passport, for Saudi visa it is mandatory to have two blank pages, one for the visa itself and another for the stamp. I have cut it close this time. Wish they allow visa on arrival like Qatar/Oman! :fingerscrossed:


how did you manage 180 days? My last two visas they have only given me 90 even though 180 was requested both times!


----------



## Kayote (Nov 12, 2013)

Robbo5265 said:


> how did you manage 180 days? My last two visas they have only given me 90 even though 180 was requested both times!


Plain luck, I guess! (wish I had this luck with a millionaire raffle!!!).


----------



## Robbo5265 (Oct 23, 2012)

Kayote said:


> Plain luck, I guess! (wish I had this luck with a millionaire raffle!!!).


so no logic to it then, just who looks at it on the day, no surprises there then .


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Kayote said:


> Wish they allow visa on arrival like Qatar/Oman! :fingerscrossed:


The problem with Qatar, and I speak from experience, is that for the very regular traveller, then Qatar and Oman are far quicker at filling up a passport.

An Oman stamp etc is now half a passport page. The new Qatar process is a stamp and a barcode, which they can just about get three to a page. With KSA, I have been to Riyadh about a dozen times in the last three months. 

That would have been six pages of Oman stamps, or four pages or Qatar stamps, but its still two pages for KSA. 

And before my current KSA visa runs out in March, I will probably be up to 20 visits - still only two pages.

I prefer KSA visas as it keeps the itinerant sales folks out


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Robbo5265 said:


> how did you manage 180 days? My last two visas they have only given me 90 even though 180 was requested both times!


The KSA Embassy in London issues 180 days visas.


----------



## Kayote (Nov 12, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> ...An Oman stamp etc is now half a passport page. The new Qatar process is a stamp and a barcode, which they can just about get three to a page. With KSA, I have been to Riyadh about a dozen times in the last three months. ...


Agree about the Omani visa, but based on my last visit to Qatar (maybe around 6 months back) it was a seal and a number they write (maybe a reference to the entry number). No bar code. 

Well reckon the trip next month will be another 1/3rd page taken by the Qatari's then!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Kayote said:


> Well reckon the trip next month will be another 1/3rd page taken by the Qatari's then!


Yes, they started doing this about five months ago. I go two weeks out of three so its a tad annoying as my current standard passport will have lasted about 12 months.


----------

